# Are there 'Preferences' for Front Row - or is it what it is?



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

Because I would really like to change some of the defaults, darnit!

Cool program, but somewhat limited at the moment. Are there any plans to revamp it, or make it more tweek-friendly?


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Nope, FrontRow is how it is. You might like to try MediaCentral 2 by Equinux. It is like FrontRow, but has many more options and customizations. I personally think FrontRow is great. What would you like to change?


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

The defaults. When I select movies, I would like it to go straight to my movie folder, for instance. 

Fast fastforwarding when you hold the button down, etc. 

I like it the way it is very much, but I guess the whole point of it is to keep it simple. 

Oh well.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Rade K said:


> Fast fastforwarding when you hold the button down, etc.


It works that way.


Rade K said:


> I like it the way it is very much, but I guess the whole point of it is to keep it simple.
> 
> Oh well.


But I understand your point.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

When I select movies it does go straight to my movies folder

-D


----------

